# Can CFS be post-infectious auto-immune dysautonomia?



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

Studies that support CFS as post-infectious auto-immune dysautonomia or Auto-immune autonomic neuropathy(AAN):Orthostatic instability in a population-based study of chronic fatigue syndrome- 2006http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...5&dopt=CitationAntibodies to the Muscarinic Acetylcholine Receptor in CFS- 2005http://www.cfsresearch.org/cfs/bell/6.htmDysautonomia in chronic fatigue syndrome: facts, hypotheses, implications.- 2004http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...7&dopt=AbstractExperimental autoimmune autonomic neuropathy- 2003http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...8&dopt=Abstracthttp://www.cfsresearch.org/cfs/bell/2.htmAutoantibodies against muscarinic cholinergic receptor in chronic fatigue syndrome- 2003http://147.52.72.117/ijmm/2003/volume12/number2/225.pdfhttp://www.cfsresearch.org/cfs/bell/2.htmMidodrine treatment for chronic fatigue syndrome - 2003http://pmj.bmjjournals.com/cgi/content/full/80/942/230Dysautonomias: Clinical Disorders of the Autonomic Nervous System- 2002http://www.annals.org/cgi/content/abstract/137/9/753The Importance of orthostatic intolerance in chronic fatigue syndrome- 1999http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/entrez/query.f...5&dopt=Abstracthttp://www.cfsresearch.org/cfs/bell/3.htmSummeries:Information for ME/CFS Physicians Autonomic Function in CFShttp://sacfs.asn.au/download/autonomic.pdfDysautonomia A family of misunderstood disordershttp://heartdisease.about.com/cs/womensiss...ysautonomia.htm


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

I just recently started researching this line of reasoning when it struck me beyond a doubt that there is something seriously wrong in how my body regulates its circulatory system. My hands and feet are always freezing and I know that my "brain-fog" is due to a decreased blood flow to the brain.Dysautonomia is a disruption of the autonomic nervous system. Post-infectious means that the illness followed an infection of some type. Auto-immune means the body's immune system turned on itself. Here is a quick chart of the body's nervous system to better understand dysautonomia:Central Nervous SystemPeripheral Nervous System â€¢Somatic Nervous System[voluntary] â€¢Autonomic Nervous System[involuntary]Autonomic Nervous System â€¢Sympathetic(Adrenergic) Nervous System[for action]- adrenalin/epinephrine â€¢Parasympathetic(Cholinergic) Nervous System[for rest]- acetylcholineI noticed that I have a hypersensitivity to anti-depressants(anti-cholinergic drugs) so the theory that CFS is really Dysautonomia really makes sense if my parasympathetic system is damaged.


----------

